# Pallet Hay feeder



## elbesta (Feb 24, 2014)

I found this picture on FB, thought I would share. Looks like my next project.


----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 24, 2014)

I saw this too and loved the idea--I think I'm going to build one in the barn though so there's not the soggy hay problem in the catch troughs. Maybe just with one pallet at an angle with the wall.


----------



## Brynn (Mar 7, 2014)

I got the stamp Of approval from the kids today. I cut two pallets in half since my girls are dwarf size.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 8, 2014)

I did my best to copy the design and I must say its working beautifully!! Love the hay feeder!
So go for it!!



 

I even made a pig feeder 


 
They haven't destroyed it yet lol


----------



## Brynn (Mar 14, 2014)

Some adjustments have been made to make the pallet feeder work better.
1. I added a pallet board to each of the 4 squares of open space where hay falls out. There are two on each side.
2. I've added a catch trough for the hay that does fall
3. I raised the whole feeder off the ground because the little crazy pregnant goat in the picture got stuck under it
4. I've secured the entire feeder against a wall so it can't move when the same goat gets stuck again.


----------



## mysunwolf (May 15, 2014)

Just wanted to post a photo of the pallet hay feeder I built into a corner of my barn. I found a pallet with really nice slats so no adjustments were needed. I can load it up with hay, and the waste is minimal. I think the next step is to build a trough at the bottom to catch the fines (unless I just want to continue incorporating them into the bedding, which I may do). But this was very easy to build, and free!


----------

